# O2 sensor disables



## BLUE04 (Nov 18, 2010)

How do you disable the O2 sensors that go behind the cats, I put full exhaust on my car with no cats...do they still need to be there or can you just unplug them?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

If you Hp tuners you can turn them off yourself. If not ask someone that does or go to a shop that can do it.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

what symptoms do you get if you dont turn them off. what ses lights will it trigger?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Rear O2s only test your cats. If you dont' have any or the sensors go bad, it will through a CEL. It will not effect how your car runs, only the fornt O2s do that. Since you did a full exhaust, you might wanna get your car tuned. I would assume your running rich right now and your tuner can disable the rear O2s.


----------



## BLUE04 (Nov 18, 2010)

I got a code for multiple mis fires and was told that could be the problem then I took it in and they said I had 3 bad ignition coils...I replaced only the 3 bad ones with no result...should I do the rest with new spark plugs?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

You could use simulators too, but any tune you'd get would fix it also.


----------

